# Androstorm



## Klaw48 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just picked up some androstorm by valhalla labs. The guy at the sup store spoke very highly of it and said I should expect to gain 15-20lbs of dry mass and get really good strength. Has anyone else tried this and had good results?


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2010)

15-20 lbs of dry mass, hey? Jeez I love these guys in supp stores. 

What have you run before?


----------



## Klaw48 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have done three other ph before that worked ok. Magadrol, black mass and dianadrol both by black skull lab, and just started androstorm.
It's break down is:
Androsta-1ene-3b-ol,17one(65mg)
2a,17a-dimethyl-etioallocholan-3-one,17b-ol(15mg)
4-etioallocholen-3,6 17trione(115mg)


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2010)

Klaw48 said:


> I have done three other ph before that worked ok. Magadrol, black mass and dianadrol both by black skull lab, and just started androstorm.
> It's break down is:
> Androsta-1ene-3b-ol,17one(65mg)
> 2a,17a-dimethyl-etioallocholan-3-one,17b-ol(15mg)
> 4-etioallocholen-3,6 17trione(115mg)



I assume that is one capsule, how many per dose and per day?


*Androsta-1ene-3b-ol,17one* = 1-Andro - and 65mg won't do shit, you need at least 600mg per day.
*2a,17a-dimethyl-etioallocholan-3-one,17b-ol* = a Superdrol clone???
*4-etioallocholen-3,6 17trione* = 6-OXO - dosage should be at least 300mg daily.
The problem I see here is if that second ingredient is in fact an SD clone and it's 15mg per cap, to get adequate amounts of the other two compounds (1-Andro & 6-OXO) you would be using a very high dose of SD IMO and that could have serious side effects.

However I am curious to hear how this product works for you.


----------



## Klaw48 (Mar 21, 2010)

I take it 2x/day with breakfast and dinner. I'll update my progress.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2010)

Klaw48 said:


> I take it 2x/day with breakfast and dinner. I'll update my progress.



well the 1-Andro should not even be in there then, 130mg per day will do nothing.

and 230mg of 6-OXO might help a little, but 300mg is the effective dose.

however, you will still see gains from the 30mg of SuperDrol per day.


----------



## Klaw48 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info bro. Yeah I was confident with the sdrol but weary of the other 2. I still should expect about ten solid lbs and good strength gains as long I keep up with my diet. You agree.


----------



## radexp (Apr 5, 2011)

curious how that product worked out.

Anyone have ideas on potential stack of 

m-drol and p-plex

I have a bottle of "Androstorm"- same ingedients as in this posting. was looking at stacking with 17a-methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17lb-ol (5mg pills)

found one example of a stack online : 
week 1 pplex 20mg
week 2 pplex 40mg
week 3 pplex 40 mg
week 4 pplex 30 mg mdrol 10 mg
week 5 mdrol 20 mg
week 5 mdrol 20 mg 

still just beginning research with this .. so no clue correct dosing of these together.  Also - still would need to figure the best PCT.

I've done epi alone (steel crushers)- I liked them.., and I think it was trend (made me hard and veiny) .. then the 2 together stacked which suppplement guy told me would make me huge...  Only side affects I ever got was being tired all the time when I mixed the 2.. didn't really see much of a size increase.. more veiny and put on 15 pounds (but it was the burger king and excuse meals that bulked me up).. just seemed like the gains I should get "normally", that I never do... cut back up and now im looking to try to bulk again and make it stick.  im shredded up now.. but unless I walk around without a shirt.. nobody going to notice the entire winter in the gym..

age: 32
weight : 155  BF 9%
Status : Ripped as shit, but little and pissed.


----------



## NaturalJC (Jul 30, 2011)

i gained 17 lbs and went from benching 185 to 245 off androstorm when i took it. it's been 2 months since i completed my cycle and i lost 5lbs of the wieght.


----------



## mistere (Sep 6, 2011)

just picked up a bottle myself.  foolishly i'v never heard of it but bought it on a recommendation.  hoping to follow this thread and get some tips while i cycle on.  OP did you stack with anything else?


----------



## mistere (Sep 13, 2011)

Bueller?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 13, 2011)

Built said:


> 15-20 lbs of dry mass, hey? Jeez I love these guys in supp stores.
> 
> What have you run before?


----------

